# lots of people have nuts...also big shafts



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Been meaning to post these pics of a job I've been on for a while, and the other post inspired me since it is a similiar technique. The platform these guys are working on is being suspended by crane over a 600' deep shaft. The shaft was originally drilled 12' diameter now they are blasting it to 30'. They guy in the excavater just pushes all the muck under the platform down the hole. I ment to take progress pics but they are so far down now you can't really see anything.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

thats them drilling in the top pics. These pics show the mucker.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

What is the purpose of a 600' shaft? Nuke silo?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't get it. Where do you put the spoils? On that platform, with the mini-X?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

The shaft goes down to a water tunnel. The tunnel connects to various resivoirs miles a way. When the job is complete this shaft will bring drinking water from the tunnel to the surface where it will hooked up to various water mains in the street. 

The spoils are dropped down the shaft and loaded into a mine train in the tunnel. I wish I could have taken a video. The platform is suspended about 2' above the hole so the miniX can push everything underneath.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's pretty cool Ch0mpie, I have read some things about this project. It's neat to see some real photos of it.

Now, as for that Mini Ex, sorry dude...No ROPS/FOPS, I can't even sit down in the seat, just don't feel right. I need a canopy!:tank:


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

tgeb said:


> That's pretty cool Ch0mpie, I have read some things about this project. It's neat to see some real photos of it.
> 
> Now, as for that Mini Ex, sorry dude...No ROPS/FOPS, I can't even sit down in the seat, just don't feel right. I need a canopy!:tank:


I won't say I'm impressed with safety on this job. Forget about R and FOPs, notice the operator is the only one in any of the photos who is tied off


----------



## artherd (Jul 1, 2007)

I too would want to see everyone roped off, RPOS/FOPS back on the machine (sheesh it's not as though you're height restricted anymore!) etc. 

Looks like a very cool job, what portion is your responsability?

Hard to imagine a world without mini-X isn't it?


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

Rops fops on an excavator? Rarely see any, and I think you guys are confusing CABS for ROPS. Far as I know, rops are not legislated onto excavators. Cabs look like protection but they crush unless the boom is in a position to absorb the roll over.


----------



## pwrbildr (Mar 3, 2006)

that's interesting, I always figured that they were ROPS but never really spent enough time in one to check for sure.

I do believe that some of the minis do come with ROPS though don't they? If they don't then what is the point of having the cage on there if it won't save you?

Just did a little searching and found this.  OSHA Accident Report


----------



## pwrbildr (Mar 3, 2006)

DOH!! forgot my original thoughts on the original post......very cool pictures. Are they 600' deep there or are these taken from the surface?


----------

